# XX, The Horror Anthology From All-Female Filmmakers Arriving to Blu-Ray, DVD, and Digital HD May 23



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> PRE-ORDER NOW
> Magnolia Home EntertainmentMagnolia Home Entertainment has officially announced that it will release on Blu-ray the omnibus XX (2017). The release will be available for purchase on May 23.
> 
> There are no special features listed on the current press release.
> ...


----------

